# Java moss



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Africans cichlids do good with Java moss? Thinking about adding some to grow on my rocks and on the sand as well to add a bit of depth to my tank


----------



## Mel360 (Aug 24, 2012)

I was told not to use plants because they would most likely be uprooted. But it think the likelyhood of that happening depends somewhat on what kind of african cichlid you have. It says that a few plants will work including Java Fern because of its bad taste. 
Despite what their names imply, I don't think that Java Moss and Java Fern are closely related, so Java Moss might not have a bad taste like Java Fern does.
If it were me, I would just use Java Fern (and I plan to). But hopefully someone who is more experienced or who has tried using Java Moss will chime in.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Java moss floats around and multiplies and clogs filters. I would avoid it.


----------



## mamangenn (Aug 13, 2012)

i use it in my tank. i tied it on a rock. you just have to trim it if it get to big. i had no problem with my filter.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok i'm getting a canister filter. Got it off ebay it's 265gph. And i'm going to tie it to rocks and have it grow over them make like caves and stuff with it. Also going to put it in the front of the rocks on the sand and creat a padded area to help the tank appear bigger. How often do I have to trim it down?


----------



## Mel360 (Aug 24, 2012)

mamangenn said:


> i use it in my tank. i tied it on a rock. you just have to trim it if it get to big. i had no problem with my filter.


Good to know. I thought that would get eaten or at least sheared off the rock for sure.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

The thing about Africans us they don't like the taste of Java moss. Most of your littler fish and fry will hide in it. Plus it makes your tank look bigger if placed right and adds a bit of color and demention to the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I heard the same thing about java fern and anubias (fish don't like the taste) but no one told my fish, LOL.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah mine don't like my Java fern but they tie the heck out of my Anubias lol


----------



## mamangenn (Aug 13, 2012)

i got my yellow lab 4 days ago( i have another planted tank)

in my cichlid tank i have, java fern, anubia afzeliii, claphadora moss ( russian moss ball) and java moss.... my yellow lab didnt touch any of them.... for now. lol. i am a pig headed..lol i want plants in my cichlid aquarium.... lol i will do mistake... but eventually that tank will be really planted with plant that they dont like to eat. lol


----------

